# العلاقات الزوجية... كيف تبنى ؟



## candy shop (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*العلاقات الزوجية... كيف تبنى ؟* 
​*إن العلاقات هي العنصر المحوري لوجودنا كمخلوقات بشرية، فالله لم يخلقنا فرادى بل أوجدنا في وسط علاقات متشابكة. وتمثل العلاقة الزوجية أسمى صور العلاقات إذ أن هدف الله منذ البدء هو أن يوجد علاقة بين الرجل والمرأة تعكس علاقة المسيح بالكنيسة. ولكي تبنى العلاقة الزوجية علي أسس سليمة لابد لها من توافر عناصر هامة تعمل علي نجاحها واستمرارها، هذه العناصر تقوم علي أربعة أركان رئيسية وهي:
*​*
*

*المحبة، الثقة، الاحترام، التفاهم*


*أولاً: المحبة:

أساس العلاقة الزوجية مبني علي المحبة، وهي محبة إرادية، أي أن أختار أن أحب شريك الحياة بغض النظر عن مواصفاته، وهي تختلف عن المحبة العاطفية التي تتوقف علي الشخص الآخر، فالزوج يحب الزوجة التي تهتم به وتسعده وتريحه وتفرحه، أما إذا لم تتوافر بها كل هذه الشروط فمن الصعب أن يحبها. كما أن المحبة العاطفية تتوقف علي الظروف، فالزوجة تحب زوجها حينما يكون قادراً علي العطاء ويسدد احتياجاتها المادية والنفسية، ولكن إذا تغيرت الظروف أو تبدلت فقد يؤثر ذلك علي عمق محبتها. كما أن هذه المحبة تتأثر بالمزاج الشخصي إذ من الصعب التجاوب مع المحبة في ظل المزاج المتقلب. وغالباً ما تتوقف المحبة العاطفية علي مدى الأخذ والتملك فهي تتمحور حول الذات إذ أنها محبة مشروطة وهي أيضاً ردود أفعال.

أما المحبة الإرادية فلا تتوقف علي إمكانيات الشخص الآخر أو علي الظروف أو المزاج ولكنها محبة تعبر عن اتجاه قلبي، فنختار أن نحب من يخالفنا الطباع أو الرأي، فهي ليست مجرد أحاسيس ومشاعر لكنها محبة تعكس قيمة أخلاقية. هذه المحبة لا تتم إلا من خلال الامتلاء بمحبة الله التي تشبعنا فنستطيع بها أن نحب شريك الحياة، فهي محبة مملوءة بالأمان والسلام.

إن من مميزات هذه المحبة أنها تمنحنا التوازن النفسي وتمتعنا بالصحة النفسية. إلا أن هناك بعض الأمور التي تؤذي هذه المحبة، كسوء المعاملة التي تبدأ بالقسوة سواء البدنية أو اللفظية وتنتهي بالإهمال والنبذ وعدم المبالاة، وذلك مثل الزوج الذي يهمل مشاعر زوجته ولا يكترث بأحاسيسها. إن مثل هذه المعاملة تسبب جروحاً عميقة وتؤدي في النهاية إلي فقدان المحبة.

كذلك السخرية والتهكم وهو أسلوب يثير الاشمئزاز والنفور ويصيب المحبة في مقتل، وذلك مثل حالة الطبيبة التي كان زوجها دائماً يناديها بـ (أم منخار) حيث كان لديها أنف كبير مما أصابها بالإحباط والفشل، وقد كان لذلك تأثير مدمر علي العلاقة بينهما.

كما أن الرفض من أهم الأسباب التي تؤذي العلاقة، فعدم قبول شريك الحياة وإشعاره بأنه غير مرغوب أو غير محبوب يؤدي إلي تقطيع رباط المحبة.

ثانياً: الثقة:

تعتبر الثقة من الأركان الهامة في العلاقة الزوجية، وهي العنصر الأكثر ضعفاً وهشاشة في العلاقة، فهي قابلة للكسر بسهولة. والذي يدعم الثقة هو الأمانة، فالكذب والمراوغة وإعلان نصف الحقائق يطيح بهذه الثقة، كما أن الالتزام في الوعود وفي السلوك يرفع من رصيد الثقة.

وتعتبر الثقة اتجاهاً شخصياً نتعلمه منذ الطفولة. وما يؤذي الثقة هي الخيانة الزوجية فهي كسر للعهد والالتزام، كما أن عدم المصداقية واللا مبالاة وتقلب المزاج من الأمور التي تعطل الثقة، بالإضافة للضعف الأخلاقي من طرف أحد الأزواج، فمن الصعب أن يثق الزوج أو الزوجة في شريك الحياة الذي لا يتمتع بالصلابة الأخلاقية بمعنى (التخلي عن المبادئ والقيم أمام أية ضغوط) فالزوج الذي يتعرض للهزات الاقتصادية وتتخلى عنه زوجته، أو الزوجة التي يتخلى عنها زوجها في مرضها، كل هذه المظاهر تدل علي الضعف الأخلاقي الذي يؤدي إلي فقدان الثقة.

ثالثاً: الاحترام:

ويعني الاحترام بقيمة وقدر الشخص الآخر. ويبدأ احترام الآخر باحترام النفس. فاحترام الزوجة لشريك حياتها يكسبها قيمة عالية وإحساساً بالمعنى والأهيمة
.
ولا نستمد قيمة الشخص من الأمور الخارجية كالغنى أو المركز الاجتماعي أو الإنجاز العلمي، ولكن نستمد قيمته من أنه مخلوق علي صورة الله. لذلك فإن قيمة الشخص ليست مبنية علي استحقاقه، بل مستمدة من أن كينونته تشابه الله.

وفي أحيان كثيرة قد لا تميز بين الشخص كقيمة في حد ذاته وبين السلوك العملي وأسلوب حياته، وقد يكون من نتائج عدم التمييز بين الشخص وسلوكه أننا نسحب أحكامنا علي أسلوب حياته إلي الحكم عليه كشخص بذاته. وهذا ما يفسر لنا ازدراءنا للأشخاص المذنبين أو الذين لديهم علاقات جنسية متعددة أو المنحرفين أخلاقياً. علي أننا نرى كيف أن السيد المسيح كان يميز بين الشخص وسلوكه، وقد ظهر جلياً هذا التمييز في موقفه من السامرية والمرأة التي أمسكت في ذات الفعل.

علي أن هناك أموراً تجعل الشخص يفقد احترامه منها الأنانية وعدم الإحساس بالمسؤلية، فالزوج الذي لا يضع اعتباراً إلا لمصلحته ولذاته غالباً ما يفقد احترامه لنفسه، وبالتالي احترام شريكة حياته له. علي أن ما يؤذي الشعور بالقيمة والاحترام هو استخدام الآخر كوسيلة لتحقيق غرض ما أو استغلاله، فالزوج الذي يشعر زوجته بأنها مجرد مصدر للذة الحسية ولتسديد احتياجاته الجنسية غالباً ما تصاب زوجته بفقدان الإحساس بالقيمة والاحترام، بالإضافة لاستخدام أحد الزوجين أسلوب الابتزاز والإكراه كالزوج الذي يستولي علي إيراد زوجته عنوة، كما أن ما يؤذي الإحساس بالقيمة هو التفتيش عن أخطاء شريك الحياة والتركيز علي الأمور السلبية متجاهلاً القيمة الحقيقية له. 

رابعاً: التفاهم:

ويعتبر التفاهم هدف العلاقة، وهو أحد الاحتياجات الأساسية التي نسعى لها منذ الطفولة، فلاحظ مثلاً أن الطفل يصاب بالإحباط حينما لا يُفهم ويبدأ يصرخ، وهكذا تستمر صرخاته إلي سن المراهقة فيظل يردد لا أحد يفهمني، ونحن نسعى للمحافظة علي العلاقة التي تشبع هذا الاحتياج وهو أن يفهمنا الآخرون. ومن الغريب أننا نسعى أن يفهمنا الآخرون أكثر مما نسعى لأن نفهم الآخرين. فالزوجة تشكو دائماً من أن زوجها لا يفهمها، وكذلك الزوج أيضاً يردد نفس الكلمات. 
وقد قال القديس فرنسيس الأسيزي: "ساعدني يا رب لا أن أُفهم بل أن أفهم الآخرين".
وفي الواقع فإن التفاهم بين الزوجين لا يكفيه أن يتم علي المستوى الذهني أو العاطفي فقط، ولكنه في حاجة لأن يتم علي المستوى الروحي، فعلي هذا المستوى يتم التلامس والاتحاد القلبي فتتدفق الحياة بينهما.

علي أن من الأشياء التي تعوق التفاهم عدم القدرة علي التعبير عن النفس، وقد يرجع السبب إلي الخجل أو إلي كثرة الإحباطات التي قد يكون مرجعها الطرف الآخر، وقد تكون الأحكام المسبقة لدى أحد الزوجين وراء عدم القدرة علي التفاهم، فنجد مثلاً الزوج يتهم زوجته دائماً بالغباء أو سوء الظن، وقد يرجع السبب أيضاً إلي عدم رغبة أحد الطرفين في الاستماع للآخر ومحاولة قطع الحوار بكلمات مستفزة أو مثيرة، وبالتالي لا يعطي فرصة للآخر للتعبير عن نفسه
.
كيف يمكن إعادة العلاقة المقطوعة

• علي أحد الطرفين أن يبادر مبادرة إيجابية، وذلك بالبدء في أن يقول عليّ شىء وليس لي شىء.
• من المهم التخلص من المشاعر السلبية كالمرارة والنفور والكراهية وهو عمل إرادي، فإذا تخلصنا من هذه المشاعر سنطلق الحرية للطرف الآخر وسنكون أيضاً أحراراً أن نختار أن نتعامل مع شريك الحياة بنجاح.
• لابد من أن نميز بين قيمة الشخص وأسلوب حياته فلا أسحب أحكامي علي تصرفاته إلي حكمي عليه كشخص بذاته.
• علينا أن نتذكر أن المسيح هو رابطة اتحادنا ببعض وأنه العنصر الأول في هذه العلاقة وأن أي ردود أفعال سيئة ستحزن روح الله القدوس في داخلنا.
• لابد أن نتحرك تجاه الشخص الآخر باتجاه الاتضاع ونتيقن أن الشخص المجروح هو أيضاً يجرح، فهو في حاجة إلي شفاء وتحرير.
• علينا أن نكتشف قيمة الآخر وندرك أننا في حاجة إلي التغيير، فنخضع لعمل الله وننفتح علي نعمته فنكتشف حساً جديداً ونرى الأمور برؤى مختلفة جديدة *​


----------



## وليم تل (21 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا كاندى
على الموضوع الرائع والمتكامل
ودمتى بود​


----------



## happy angel (21 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسى كتير ياكاندى على الموضوع الراااااااااااااااائع


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (21 أكتوبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع والمتكامل
> 
> ودمتى بود​


 

ميرسى لزوقك ولتشجيعك يا وليم

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (21 أكتوبر 2008)

happy angel قال:


> ميرسى كتير ياكاندى على الموضوع الراااااااااااااااائع​
> 
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يخليكى ويباركك​


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## candy shop (23 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


> موضوع جميل
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------

